# Time frame to receive feedback for EOI for PNP?



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have lodged Expression of Interest for Prince Edward Island PNP on 21st February 2017.
I am applying under User support technicians occupation which is categorized as skill level B.

I would like to know what is approximate time taken to receive feedback from PEI PNP, whether acceptance or rejection?

Can anyone provide their inputs?

Thanks in Adavnce.

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the government of PEI website say in this regard?

Surely they'd be able to give you a better timeline to go by than someone from an anonymous Internet website.


----------



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What does the government of PEI website say in this regard?
> 
> Surely they'd be able to give you a better timeline to go by than someone from an anonymous Internet website.


Yes, I have checked on PEI website, but no information overthere. Also, checked on CIC site as well. So, I am wondering anyone aware in their contacts or their own experience how much time does it going to take for reply.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You could email the PEI government - they won't tell you how long _your_ EOI will take but they should be able to give you a ballpark estimate. 

I should think that it'd be at least 45-60 days, given that that's how long they say that it's taking them (~60 days) to process the actual applications that they receive. 

Also consider that this _is_ a government department you're dealing with and, regardless of the country, government offices aren't generally known for their speed of movement.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You are dealing with a government bureaucracy, they _never_ do anything quickly.


----------

